# wicd and fstab, auto-mount after connecting

## audiodef

I've put a line in fstab on a laptop to mount a network drive. I use wicd. How can I set things up so that the drive is mounted after wicd connects to an access point? The drive is only valid when I'm at home and wicd auto-connects to my home network when the laptop is running at home, which I assume would make whatever I need to do easier.

----------

## salmonix

Perhaps mount it with a postconnect script? ( put in /etc/wicd/scripts/***?

----------

## Jeroend

putting a simple mount -a script  it in  /etc/wicd/scripts/postmount works fine here

----------

